# ER Iv Drugs and Venipuncture



## Ann M (Nov 7, 2008)

Can you bill Iv Hep Lock or Infusion along with a venipucture?


----------



## lcox1974 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Er Iv.....*

I was under the assumption that when there is an infusion you cannot charge for a venipuncture or hep loc. You charge for the infusion and supplies. You can charge for a venipuncture if a blood culture is taken. If a patient only receives a IV push you can charge for a hep/lock.


----------

